# Gewicht > Laxeermiddelen >  Waarom laxeerpillen?

## miriam 12

_Hoe is het mogenlijk na alle informatie die kunt lezen op het net dat die meisjes nog vragen waar ze lacxeermiddelen kunnen kopen.Kunnen ze niet lezen er staan op deze site zoveel advieze om het te laten staan.Meisjes luister AUB naar deze mensen.Het maakt je kapot van binnen je leeft als een zombie.Iedereen heeft vocht nodig en die troep voert niet alleen je ontlasting af maar ook vocht._
_Groetjes miriam_

----------


## Justify

Ja en de kcal en vet etc zijn al opgenomen van die ontlasting. Dus heeft ook geen zin ook.

----------

